# Big Smoke Las Vegas... $240 for 3 hours, really worth it??



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

i was really planing on going this year to the Big Smoke Las Vegas, but when i saw some where that it was only for 3 hours, i dont think it would be worth it. anyone have any info or thoughts??


----------



## vanvan84 (Jan 15, 2010)

Someone on here just had a post a couple days ago about a big smoke in florida some place I think. They said they got 45 sticks or something like that. So if that is the case I would say it would be worth it 45 sticks plus 3 hours of a good time I would say 240 is justifiable. However I have no clue if it is setup the same way and I do not know if you would get that many so I guess I was just blabing and maybe someone else should weigh in on this one.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Unless it's an event involving fornication, I don't find $80 per hour worth it.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

I've never been to a Big Smoke but I have heard you get tons of cigars. I would say if you can do airfare/room on the super cheap it's worth it. But if you drop $1000 on air/car/hotel/tickets/food you can buy 6-8 exceptional boxes of cigars for that.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

i really wanted to go more for the setting then the free smokes. i have never been to a big event and i would like to meet some of the blenders and owners. i really want to learn and see more about the product. im just not sure 3 hours would allow me to do that cause im sure there will be some mean lines at every booth. i saw that they have seminars but im not sure if thats included in the ticket or if its an insane amount of more money to attend those.


----------



## Laserjock (Mar 25, 2006)

I thought the event was longer than that. I thought it ran over a couple of days and had seminars and such, including a dinner?

Am I thinking of some other cigar event in Vegas?


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

Laserjock said:


> I thought the event was longer than that. I thought it ran over a couple of days and had seminars and such, including a dinner?
> 
> Am I thinking of some other cigar event in Vegas?


 thats what i thought too and i said "im there for sure" but i think its only for a 3 hours time slot for $240.... thats why i am wondering if i should still make the plans to go or not.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

TO be included in any other activities, I believe it costs you much more than the standard ticket.


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

https://events.mshanken.com/register/sessions

Seems like there are different days you can buy tickets for and then you can buy a weekend ticket that's $550/ticket and that includes a specified "big smoke" night either Fri or Sat depending on which you choose.

Since I've been to Vegas and stayed at the Venetian I can say it's worth it. I loved the hotel. There's some really nice cigar shops around too.

I think for the money you get so many different cigars and other schwag like hats, ashtrays, cutters, etc. that it probably more than makes up the price.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I have done this and by the time you factor everything as far as expenses I can go to the Carribean for a week and smoke my own cigars and have better time,,,that's just my opinion. Every day on the beach with a great cigar drinking some great drinks,,,,yeah, I'll take the Carribean.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

It's probably a lot cheaper than sitting at the blackjack tables for three hours. I do agree about the Caribbean, however. Just find somewhere with a LCdH...


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

I would rather spend the money on a Caribbean trip or the Myrtle Beach SC smoke-out whenever that may be.


----------



## Face of Oblivion (Feb 23, 2010)

I went to the Big Smoke last year in Vegas and had an amazing time. I went to both nights of the event and to La Gloria's rolling ceminar in the morning. I also hung out with all the General Cigar and La Gloria dudes the whole weekend. Went home with 300+ cigars between four of us. 

I bought my ticket for the Big Smoke in CT already, and I'm also going to CigarFest in the Poconos in May.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bpegler said:


> It's probably a lot cheaper than sitting at the blackjack tables for three hours. I do agree about the Caribbean, however. Just find somewhere with a LCdH...





Jimbo57 said:


> I would rather spend the money on a Caribbean trip or the Myrtle Beach SC smoke-out whenever that may be.


I use my points from Travel Credit Cards and fly free to Miami and take a cruise ship for 4 nights at a cost of $190 total. I bring about 20 cigars with me in my travelador and bring my own booze. I eat all day and night and go to Nassau, Key West and a private beach and do this every Sept./Oct when the fares are like next to nothing. RCCL lets you buy a single ticket without paying for double occupancy like most cruise lines try and do. If anyone is interested in this for this coming Sept. and Oct. let me know as I do this every year and leave the wife at home.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i whent to the great smoke (not big smoke, so it was a different event) and the tickets were $150. did the after party for an extra $40 and came back with a total of 46 cigars, all great cigars. 5 of wich (from the after party) were part of a la aurora treasure pack that is normally like $80-$100. so if the big smoke is going to have the same idea behind it. it would be worth it. i came home with $300 worth of smokes, easily (could have been more, idk) and that dont count the free redbull, hat, beads, monte humi stick, cutter, free drinks, free food, etc.


but, on another note, i will say this. the even was only 4 hours (not counting after party) and although it was cool that the big wigs were there, great to say perdomo sr personally handed me a cigar, the crowd never really died down, so we didnt get to talk to as many people as i had hoped. so dont expect to get to talk to all the greats in your time frame... hope that helps.


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks for all the great info guys. i guess it will come down to how much all of the other things will cost (plane tix, hotel, rental car...) before i deciede to go for sure.


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

The Big Smoke can be a lot of fun, but it can also be a huge cluster$#%@. The Vegas one is the big show and there are usually 2,000 plus people there. Here is an idea of how the experience is.

Get in line, there is usually no smoking allowed in line. 
At the door you hand them your ticket, get a bag and a booklet for your cigars.
Make your way around to all of the booths to get your free cigar. Most are robustos.
There is no organization, people just push their way in to get that cigar. 

There is food, and the really good stuff tends to go fast. There is some good liquor to try as well.

Overall you could buy some great cigars for the price of admission, but it can be a fun experience. If you have never been and want to view it as a fun vacation, then come out and enjoy the night. Vegas is also the only place for the seminars too.


----------



## Hezan (Oct 25, 2010)

Big Smoke is worth it because its all about meeting new people and enjoying the atmosphere. Yes I will tell you the line does suck. But once you are in there relax grab a drink and watch everyone running around trying to get there sticks. I always wait an hr into it before I go and get my sticks. 3hrs is short but after and before is the funnest. You grab a drink and sit at a bar and talk to your peers about cigars and where they are from. I will be there this year again. This will be the 9th time I have went.


----------



## joecomeau (Nov 19, 2010)

I was at the BS on Saturday evening. My first time, and it was a great time. I was alone so that helped with having enough time to hit every table and collect all 30 sticks. I had to wait on 3 different lines - the other tables were walk up and take a smoke. And in each line I met great people from all over. In between collecting the cigars, I was also collecting shots and samples of rum, vodka, and scotch. By the end of the evening I had the perfect buzz. The food, which was delicious, kept the effect of the alcohol in check. 

Got photos with Rocky as well as Carlito Fuente, and got to see and hear latin jazz great Arturo Sandoval do a little impromptu playing at the Fuente table, closing the night with "God Bless America" for everyone. 

A great night. Can't wait to go again next year. And an announcer stated over the PA system at closing time that they were considering using the same weekend in 2011 at the same location. So the rumors about this year being the last are probably just rumors.

My first post here, btw.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I have done this and by the time you factor everything as far as expenses I can go to the Carribean for a week and smoke my own cigars and have better time,,,that's just my opinion. Every day on the beach with a great cigar drinking some great drinks,,,,yeah, I'll take the Carribean.


Agreed. This past summer I had enjoyed one of the best times of my life on a secluded beach in Mexico smoking cigars. All you can drink/eat with premium alcohol/food....24 hour room service....cost wise, it'd probably be less than the las vegas deal.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I use my points from Travel Credit Cards and fly free to Miami and take a cruise ship for 4 nights at a cost of $190 total. I bring about 20 cigars with me in my travelador and bring my own booze. I eat all day and night and go to Nassau, Key West and a private beach and do this every Sept./Oct when the fares are like next to nothing. RCCL lets you buy a single ticket without paying for double occupancy like most cruise lines try and do. If anyone is interested in this for this coming Sept. and Oct. let me know as I do this every year and leave the wife at home.


Have you ever tried all inclusive resorts? Pay your fee, and food and drinks are included, along with tours, some beach toys (some give you a limited amount of boat/jet ski usage, some charge extra) and a bed that isnt moving all night. And, when I was in the French Virgin Islands, CC's were all over.


----------

